# NC Today Not Good



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

5 of us had to go down ,,, with 3 kids off from school. 
'beekeeper' and I met Rivarat around 9 on the Ohio side.
At about 9:30 I had a nice one on,,, wish I got to see it! 
As usual for me , it hit right at the bottom of the rocks. That was the one and ONLY fish of the day!!!
We hung in there till 12:30, Rivarat already gave up and headed out.
Then they closed the WV #2 gait so we packed up and headed over there. The wall had about 2" of solid ice on it so that was out of the question. We casted off the bricks for another hour, before the rain started, without getting another hit.

I was looking for you and your boat again Joe,,,it sure was nice and warm while the sun was out! We didn't see another fisherman anywhere else!
(There were two boats motoring around, up around the Knoll.)

*Well, you guys at Greenup???? I don't know,,, All I can do is sit here and read your fantastic reports, shaking my head in disbelieve!

If I gave you'uns some gas money, or maybe a 6-PACK,,, would you come up here and show US HOW??? *


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Mark and I were gonna head down, but I figured with the cold start, the rocks would be covered in ice....NOT GOOD! Oh well, the weekend is lookin' warm enough! At least you got out.....I guess...


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Doboy, thanks for the report. Too busy to get down there during the
week right now. I was planning on going this Sunday, but the forecasted
temperature keeps dropping.

How are the ramps looking? Full of ice?


----------



## jastew (Nov 18, 2011)

[
*Well, you guys at Greenup???? I don't know,,, All I can do is sit here and read your fantastic reports, shaking my head in disbelieve!

If I gave you'uns some gas money, or maybe a 6-PACK,,, would you come up here and show US HOW??? *[/QUOTE]

I think what it is Doboy is we have a lot more KY fishermen at Greenup! LOL

Actually my buddies and I have talked about this very thing. IDK if there are more sauger here or we just have bank access to the places where they're stacking up.

Anyway, my freezer is full, send me your address and I'll mail ya a bag of filets


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

joebertin said:


> Doboy, thanks for the report. Too busy to get down there during the
> week right now. I was planning on going this Sunday, but the forecasted
> temperature keeps dropping.
> 
> ...


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

QUOTE, "Anyway, my freezer is full, send me your address and I'll mail ya a bag of filets!!!" 

OHHH, WHAT A 'SWEET-HEART'!! YOU Southerners are so thoughtfull! 

Being I/ WE CAN'T CATCH A FISH,,, Maybe I'll just sit the the garage, in front of the pot-bellie, DRINKING BEER & POURING JIGS! 
I'll keep a cupla THOUSAND in my truck! IF we ever get together, WE CAN MAKE A TRADE,,, FOR FISH? RIGHT??? 

Hey, I just gotta bright idea! 
Maybe Cheezman & I could take a road trip down? Stay down there a day or two!!
NO WAY would we want to STEAL your spot,,, NO WAY would we PUBLICISE!We would just want to SIT NEXT TO YOU GUYS,,, & HOPE THAT SOME LUCK (& skill) WOULD RUB OFF! 
(I'll bring those JIGS)


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Doboy, c'mon down


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Doboy, never gave the rotors a thought. You might want to put
a receiver extension on your rig. How much of your back tires
are in the water?


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

joebertin said:


> Doboy, never gave the rotors a thought. You might want to put a receiver extension on your rig. How much of your back tires are in the water?


Ya Joe, Too much! 
When I first bought my 16' er, the trailer/ bunks/ rollers were WAY TOO HIGH. When we use'ta launch down in Cumberland, you know that road that goes into the water???? We couldn't get the boat off the trailer unless the FRONT tires were pert-near in the water! Scary! 

I fixed all of that,,,, I pulled the axle and springs off, put the springs under the axle, lowered the spring hangers the keel rollers and bunks. Got rid of the 13" rims and was able to fit 14"ers under the fenders!. I also added a very nice plastic, non-skid walkway!
Now when I launch/ load at skeeter my 40 clears the ground by an 1" !!
SURE IS NICE. Now I don't have'ta step in the water when I crank 'er in.  
Now my TIRES don't even get wet! (just gotta remember to put the outdrive up before I go down the road!)


----------

